# Nintendo Switch 'Mariko' units firmware keys dumped



## Hambrew (Jun 3, 2020)

My Switch V2 is one step closer to actually being a fully-worthwhile device that I wouldn't regret throwing my New 2DS XL out for.


----------



## veenx0704 (Jun 3, 2020)

What's the advantage of this?


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 3, 2020)

veenx0704 said:


> What's the advantage of this?


One step closer to it being hacked?


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 3, 2020)

Okay so... i wonder how we will use this in the future....


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 3, 2020)

huma_dawii said:


> Okay so... i wonder how we will use this in the future....


For an end user? Probably not immediately useful. But for the likes of those making atmosphere and similar for homebrew and game loading, this is probably a big deal, since it means there will be a lot more eligible consoles able to run this stuff and be jailbroken.


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 3, 2020)

codezer0 said:


> For an end user? Probably not immediately useful. But for the likes of those making atmosphere and similar for homebrew and game loading, this is probably a big deal, since it means there will be a lot more eligible consoles able to run this stuff and be jailbroken.



But they atill need to find an exploit for Mariko units right? Cause the jig stuff wont work I'm assuming.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice.  At some point once Switch hardware gets real cheap I'll have to pick up a second unit.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 3, 2020)

huma_dawii said:


> But they atill need to find an exploit for Mariko units right? Cause the jig stuff wont work I'm assuming.


RCM works fine on new bootrom consoles (as long as you have a signed payload)

It's unlikely a way to sign them will be found, but
1- you only need to win the lottery once if you do it right
2- there may well be another entrypoint (as the existence of the new """TX""" chips provides supporting evidence for)


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Jun 3, 2020)

What about patched Switches?


----------



## DbGt (Jun 3, 2020)

At 2:45:10, he says he expects the Mariko to have no software vulnerabilities, so probably you will still need a modchip 

Plus if there was a software vulnerability, then why tx, who had this keys way before and for much longer is instead releasing a modchip over some soft solution?


----------



## Bullseye (Jun 3, 2020)

Great news. It becomes a waiting game then! Bring it on!


----------



## invwar (Jun 3, 2020)

I didn't watched the 3h video, but I have a simple question.
Did SciresM used TXs Modchip to get the keys or was he able to hack it without?


----------



## xbmcuser (Jun 3, 2020)

How about this?
Fix a modchip in run sxos and then add some app to introduce a new sw solution to glitch on boot from sd.

Remove modchip, your patched switch then is permanently able to run cfw, say Atmosphere etc.

Would this work,?

This saves on cost of mod chip and sxos.

This will be run by installers.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Jun 3, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> One step closer to it being hacked?


It is hacked with the mod chip.



huma_dawii said:


> But they atill need to find an exploit for Mariko units right? Cause the jig stuff wont work I'm assuming.



Since pretty much everyone with a lot knowledge of the Switch OS like SciresM, Hexkyz, and presumably the TX engineers (otherwise why waste a hardware solution on a smaller userbase when they can wait?) agrees the firmware has no useful bugs currently the only way to run CFW will be through the SX chips or clones of them.



CaptainSodaPop said:


> What about patched Switches?



The SX Core works on all models (F-G, ipatched, and V2 / lite)



DbGt said:


> At 2:45:10, he says he expects the Mariko to have no software vulnerabilities, so probably you will still need a modchip
> 
> Plus if there was a software vulnerability, then why tx, who had this keys way before and for much longer is instead releasing a modchip over some soft solution?



One possible reason is that TX is a business and it's a lot harder to add DRM to a software solution, although a counter argument is that if they released a SW solution they could keep their chips and sell them to a larger userbase later.



invwar said:


> I didn't watched the 3h video, but I have a simple question.
> Did SciresM used TXs Modchip to get the keys or was he able to hack it without?



I haven't had a chance to look at the video either but the things he said on twitter strongly suggests that he used a TX chip.



xbmcuser said:


> How about this?
> Fix a modchip in run sxos and then add some app to introduce a new sw solution to glitch on boot from sd.
> 
> Remove modchip, your patched switch then is permanently able to run cfw, say Atmosphere etc.
> ...



This won't work because any code you add will be unsigned so the console won't boot, the same reason you can't just add code to a fusee-gelee hackable console to boot without a usb payload. If a software bug is found that requires editing data on the nand that is possible but unlikely to be the case.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 3, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Nice.  At some point once Switch hardware gets real cheap I'll have to pick up a second unit.


It should drop again soon enough. Won't be cheap, but people on eBay won't be able to ask $300+ USD for just the tablet anymore once Nintendo can get more out. Nintendo sells refurbs for $260 USD (with joycons, dock, and everything).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Nice. Can't wait till we can hack the new ones. Then people won't be charging extra for older Switch models.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice!
@mattytrog we need your guidance how to make an opensource modchip :3


----------



## legoinventeor (Jun 3, 2020)

Could this apply to switch lites?


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 3, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> My Switch V2 is one step closer to actually being a fully-worthwhile device that I wouldn't regret throwing my New 2DS XL out for.


the hell??? why did you do that???







why the hell did you get a new 2ds xl over a 3ds xl?? the 3d effect is really nice yknow!


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 3, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> One step closer to it being hacked?


Isn't it, though? There's SX Core.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 3, 2020)

Congratulations for showing it. Nintendo is going to sue them. They should show it at discord or something. More private. SMH.


----------



## DbGt (Jun 3, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Congratulations for showing it. Nintendo is going to sue them. They should show it at discord or something. More private. SMH.



Reverse engineering is legal, plus Im pretty sure they would not have made that stream if they knew it was illegal, and probably they are better informed about that topic as they dedicate to that field.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 3, 2020)

DbGt said:


> Reverse engineering is legal, plus Im pretty sure they would not have made that stream if they knew it was illegal, and probably they are better informed about that topic as they dedicate to that field.



Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 3, 2020)

TOP FUCKING KEK

No, but seriously, Nintendo can cry their faces out. I'm kind of out of fucks to give after these past 4 months and some of the behavior I've been seeing the past few days on both sides of the aisle. (not that anyone of any influence gives a fuck about us in the first place)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DbGt said:


> Reverse engineering is legal, plus Im pretty sure they would not have made that stream if they knew it was illegal, and probably they are better informed about that topic as they dedicate to that field.



Even if they did do something, all SciresM has to do is release how to do the exploit and said exploit itself and boom, Nintendo's fucked!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Nice.  At some point once Switch hardware gets real cheap I'll have to pick up a second unit.



I might have a reason to migrate things over to a Switch Lite...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



legoinventeor said:


> Could this apply to switch lites?



It should...


----------



## leon315 (Jun 3, 2020)

then there's absolutely no reason to give money to TX.

SciresM really middlefinggered TX, i'm sure they hardly enjoy it.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 3, 2020)

leon315 said:


> then there's absolutely no reason to give money to TX.
> 
> SciresM really middlefinggered TX, i'm sure they hardly enjoy it.



Why he already gave a  to TX for their Stage0



> Michael
> @SciresM
> ·
> May 31
> Hey @ gateway, nice stage0 you've got your modchip loading there.



Sciresm video remind my of the videos by Voksi on how to crack Denuvo


----------



## lordelan (Jun 3, 2020)

I wanna thank god that he gave birth to SciresM.


----------



## DbGt (Jun 3, 2020)

leon315 said:


> then there's absolutely no reason to give money to TX.
> 
> SciresM really middlefinggered TX, i'm sure they hardly enjoy it.



There is, they dont have any vulnerability, so theres nothing they can do with the keys. You will still need Tx modchip, or wait for someone to design a specialized chip and keep it updated every time nintendo releases a new fw. Probably could happen at some point, but who knows when


----------



## leon315 (Jun 3, 2020)

DbGt said:


> There is, they dont have any vulnerability, so theres nothing they can do with the keys. You will still need Tx modchip, or wait for someone to design a specialized chip and keep it updated every time nintendo releases a new fw. Probably could happen at some point, but who knows when


IT'S too soon to be sure, no one has made a step longer than the leg, it's just the beginning, it's exactly same thing happened to 1st switches.

*Patience always rewards generously*.


----------



## Switch_Maniac (Jun 3, 2020)

leon315 said:


> then there's absolutely no reason to give money to TX.
> 
> SciresM really middlefinggered TX, i'm sure they hardly enjoy it.



But without their chip, people would still be saying "It's not possible" and there would be no keys anywhere. Plus at the moment it's the only chip available and I don't really see anyone coughing up money out of their own pockets to get some open source chip mass produced. Even if someone does, the average person won't be able to afford to make 1 chip for themself. So unless someone with deep pockets reallyyyyy hates TX, TX will have the only modchip for a bit.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 3, 2020)

Switch_Maniac said:


> But without their chip, people would still be saying "It's not possible" and there would be no keys anywhere. Plus at the moment it's the only chip available and I don't really see anyone coughing up money out of their own pockets to get some open source chip mass produced. Even if someone does, the average person won't be able to afford to make 1 chip for themself. So unless someone with deep pockets reallyyyyy hates TX, TX will have the only modchip for a bit.



In short you are saying that if someone wanna pirate and play games for free ASAP they can buy the modchip? dude, this makes me hardly to believe u are not TX employee.

Beside SciresM has already proved he is able to hack new Switches, all we need to do is wait SCIRESM and co. to develop the free version.

Just like what i said: Patience always rewards.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 3, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Beside SciresM has already proved he is able top hack new Swicthes, all we need to do is wait SCIRESM and co. to develope the free version.


I need the sauce for that boi


----------



## leon315 (Jun 3, 2020)

corrected some grammar mistakes.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 3, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> the hell??? why did you do that???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't throw my ds out because switch v2 still doesn't have homebrew:


----------



## ChokingVictim87 (Jun 3, 2020)

Wonder if you'll ever be able to go online without a ban like the hacked new 3DS.

Would love to play my homebrew switch online


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 3, 2020)

ChokingVictim87 said:


> Wonder if you'll ever be able to go online without a ban like the hacked new 3DS.
> 
> Would love to play my homebrew switch online


Simple: Don't do anything that Luma3DS allows you to do (from cheats, duh, to simply enabling the blue-light filter) Works for me, I can play ScreamScraper online like nobody's business, and I essentially have PTSD from Smash 4,


----------



## raxadian (Jun 3, 2020)

Thankfully I own an old Switch. 

Unfortunately I am too wary about hacking it even if I never use it online.


----------



## Bullseye (Jun 3, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Thankfully I own an old Switch.
> 
> Unfortunately I am too wary about hacking it even if I never use it online.



I have never connected my switch online and I am using in flight mode and I have modified it. If you are not going to connect to internet you can go ahead and mod it. Just make a sysNand backup and, if you want to keep it "stock" you can use EmuNAND to do all the fiddling and leave your sysnand untouched and without updating FW


----------



## ken1990 (Jun 3, 2020)

could this be applied to lite


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 3, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Nice.  At some point once Switch hardware gets real cheap I'll have to pick up a second unit.


not just cheap but issues addressed and better battery life


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 3, 2020)

CaptainSodaPop said:


> What about patched Switches?


this is from patched switches


----------



## isoboy (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm enjoying SXOS very much. Thumbs up, TX.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 3, 2020)

ehh, i am going to keep my switch.


----------



## SciresM (Jun 3, 2020)

It's hardly off-topic; I vape.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jun 4, 2020)

Mods here don't vape enough to understand Ave's comments


----------



## xtrem3x (Jun 4, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Beside SciresM has already proved he is able to hack new Switches, all we need to do is wait SCIRESM and co. to develop the free version.



He used the TX chip, he didn't hack it.

We all want a free solution, nobody wants to pay for something if they can have it free, but it looks as though if you want to hack a patched unit you'll need to pay for it. At least for the foreseeable future anyway but nobody knows what's around the corner


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Jun 4, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> this is from patched switches



Aren't only V2 Switches Mariko?


----------



## SciresM (Jun 4, 2020)

xtrem3x said:


> He used the TX chip, he didn't hack it.
> 
> We all want a free solution, nobody wants to pay for something if they can have it free, but it looks as though if you want to hack a patched unit you'll need to pay for it. At least for the foreseeable future anyway but nobody knows what's around the corner



We actually did break the modchip's DRM, which goes to a bunch of super paranoid lengths to prevent you from running your own code. They check multiple RSA signatures and clear all the keys -- including the ones we dumped -- to try to prevent other code from dumping them/getting access to them.

I'm impressed, being completely serious, with how much effort they put into their DRM. They check everything three times to prevent glitching their payload, lol.

You're correct though that keys were dumped by hacking gateway's modchip to get past its DRM and run our own code instead of gateway's boot.dat payload, though.

Once our own code was running instead of gateways I used some old, old tricks to a) decrypt and dump gateway's encrypted payload and their internal keys, and b) get the Nintendo keys out of the security engine and onto our PCs.


----------



## anhminh (Jun 4, 2020)

So he can already take thing out. Now we just need to find a better way to put thing in than a mod chip.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)

SciresM said:


> View attachment 211852
> 
> It's hardly off-topic; I vape.



Round of applause


----------



## Viri (Jun 4, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Nice.  At some point once Switch hardware gets real cheap I'll have to pick up a second unit.


I've been tempted to do that also. But, I personally just don't think it's worth it to buy another Switch just for a bit of a better battery life. The Switch's battery is fucking horse shit though. But, I'd prefer to wait for a completely upgraded Switch to blow money on.

This is just my opinion though.


----------



## matias3ds (Jun 4, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Nice!
> @mattytrog we need your guidance how to make an opensource modchip :3


Was thinking about the same thing


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 4, 2020)

invwar said:


> I didn't watched the 3h video, but I have a simple question.
> Did SciresM used TXs Modchip to get the keys or was he able to hack it without?



Yep



ken1990 said:


> could this be applied to lite



I assume so as there are two versions of the modchip

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



linuxares said:


> Nice!
> @mattytrog we need your guidance how to make an opensource modchip :3





matias3ds said:


> Was thinking about the same thing



Doing that though would probably paint a big target on the back of your head for Nintendo to fire at


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 4, 2020)

CaptainSodaPop said:


> Aren't only V2 Switches Mariko?


oh i got confused my bad


----------



## Sundree (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm probably going to do the same thing with my Switch that I did with my 3DS, and wait like 7 years before home-brewing it, so by than; running CFW would most likely be more stream-lined.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 4, 2020)

Viri said:


> I've been tempted to do that also. But, I personally just don't think it's worth it to buy another Switch just for a bit of a better battery life. The Switch's battery is fucking horse shit though. But, I'd prefer to wait for a completely upgraded Switch to blow money on.
> 
> This is just my opinion though.


Yeah I'd upgrade to a Switch Pro pretty much as soon as it was released.  For a second unit OTOH I'm thinking like $75 or less tablet only, so it'll definitely be a while but I have no issue with waiting.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 4, 2020)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Isn't it, though? There's SX Core.


without tx shit


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 4, 2020)

Viri said:


> I've been tempted to do that also. But, I personally just don't think it's worth it to buy another Switch just for a bit of a better battery life. The Switch's battery is fucking horse shit though. But, I'd prefer to wait for a completely upgraded Switch to blow money on.
> 
> This is just my opinion though.


Yeah, it's ridiculous how bad it is. I feel like some games you get maybe 2 hours of battery life.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 4, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> without tx shit


good luck, best case is a clone chip is released


----------



## nl255 (Jun 4, 2020)

SciresM said:


> We actually did break the modchip's DRM, which goes to a bunch of super paranoid lengths to prevent you from running your own code. They check multiple RSA signatures and clear all the keys -- including the ones we dumped -- to try to prevent other code from dumping them/getting access to them.
> 
> I'm impressed, being completely serious, with how much effort they put into their DRM. They check everything three times to prevent glitching their payload, lol.
> 
> ...



So are they lying when they claim it will work with other payloads including atmosphere or is their boot.dat going to act as a chainloader?


----------



## SciresM (Jun 4, 2020)

nl255 said:


> So are they lying when they claim it will work with other payloads including atmosphere or is their boot.dat going to act as a chainloader?



Their boot.dat can chainload payloads...but they clear every key you would need out of the security engine first.

It's similar to sept's threat model, except where sept asked you to show the sept logo and then lets you use the keys you need to boot by making sure they're inside the SE, their modchip asks you to use their bootloader/menu and then wipes the keys you need from the engine so that you can't use them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SciresM said:


> Their boot.dat can chainload payloads...but they clear every key you would need out of the security engine first.
> 
> It's similar to sept's threat model, except where sept asked you to show the sept logo and then lets you use the keys you need to boot by making sure they're inside the SE, their modchip asks you to use their bootloader/menu and then wipes the keys you need from the engine so that you can't use them.



Looked at this in a little more detail.



Spoiler: Chainload preparation from 0x80000020 in their bootloader code











They:
-Clear the security engine keyslots
-Perform a context save operation for the SE and for TZRAM
-Set keyslot 5 to a random key/ctr
-Encrypt all of their code to try to prevent a chainloaded payload from reading it.

I actually don't even know if you could chainload atmosphere. Saving the security engine context/saving TZRAM context is something I think you can only do once without warmbooting. You'd have to e.g. warmboot to be able to do it again, at which point you'd lose code execution since you didn't have your own data in tzram before the boot.dat code saved it.

Pretty sure this is actually them explicitly trying to prevent running atmosphere or other cfw on mariko, lmao.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 4, 2020)

Surely they have a payloads option in their boot menu, I swear I've seen it in a previous version, whether it boots or not is a different thing, I assume


----------



## SciresM (Jun 4, 2020)

Adran_Marit said:


> Surely they have a payloads option in their boot menu, I swear I've seen it in a previous version, whether it boots or not is a different thing, I assume



They support jumping to your code, as I said.

They lock stuff out explicitly to try to prevent other cfws from booting when doing so, lol.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm not overly fussed as I've got an FG switch.

At any rate, I'm curious to see how this all plays out

Keep doing the good work


----------



## xcore1989 (Jun 4, 2020)

Sweet, hope Atmosphere can run on mariko/lite someday.


----------



## xtrem3x (Jun 4, 2020)

SciresM said:


> We actually did break the modchip's DRM, which goes to a bunch of super paranoid lengths to prevent you from running your own code. They check multiple RSA signatures and clear all the keys -- including the ones we dumped -- to try to prevent other code from dumping them/getting access to them.
> 
> I'm impressed, being completely serious, with how much effort they put into their DRM. They check everything three times to prevent glitching their payload, lol.
> 
> ...



Fair play, cheers for the explanation!!


----------



## HideoKojima (Jun 4, 2020)

I assume this will only be used after a new console comes out, so far SX is the only way to hack the non tegra consoles


----------



## KidIce (Jun 5, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> I assume this will only be used after a new console comes out, so far SX is the only way to hack the non tegra consoles



All Switches have a Tegra X1 SOC... What do you mean by this?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 5, 2020)

KidIce said:


> All Switches have a Tegra X1 SOC... What do you mean by this?


Technically Mariko is Tegra X1+, whereas the original Erista is just a plain old Tegra X1


----------



## KidIce (Jun 5, 2020)

Adran_Marit said:


> Technically Mariko is Tegra X1+, whereas the original Erista is just a plain old Tegra X1


OK... But they are still Tegra units. My query is about the "non tegra consoles" comment.

I admit I'm a little out of date on the subject, but the post I responded to made it sound like Mariko/Lite Switches were running a non-TX1 SOC. AFAIK that doesn't exist, that's what I'm getting at here. "+" or no, ALL switches are still powered by a TX1 SOC (of some revision), right?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 5, 2020)

KidIce said:


> OK... But they are still Tegra units. My query is about the "non tegra consoles" comment.
> 
> I admit I'm a little out of date on the subject, but the post I responded to made it sound like Mariko/Lite Switches were running a non-TX1 SOC. AFAIK that doesn't exist, that's what I'm getting at here. "+" or no, ALL switches are still powered by a TX1 SOC (of some revision), right?



Yeah they are all still Erista (x1, RCM consoles) or Mariko units (x1+ redbox, lites)

There might be yet another revision down the line though especially with the recent developments (TX chip, mariko keys dumped etc)


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 5, 2020)

This type of stuff is fascinating.  The amount of work and knowledge is incredible.


----------



## DualBladedKirito (Jun 6, 2020)

SciresM said:


> Their boot.dat can chainload payloads...but they clear every key you would need out of the security engine first.
> 
> It's similar to sept's threat model, except where sept asked you to show the sept logo and then lets you use the keys you need to boot by making sure they're inside the SE, their modchip asks you to use their bootloader/menu and then wipes the keys you need from the engine so that you can't use them.
> 
> ...


Will it allow you to dual boot linux ie lakka like fg vulnerable systems WITHOUT booting into horizon os? Or is this impossible for sxcore? I currently have an ipatched switch and really only want to use retroarch, leaving as little of a homebrew efootprint on my switch as possible bc it's my only one


----------



## ciaomao (Jun 8, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Yeah I'd upgrade to a Switch Pro pretty much as soon as it was released.  For a second unit OTOH I'm thinking like $75 or less tablet only, so it'll definitely be a while but I have no issue with waiting.


good luck. at the time you have to pay 75$, used units will be degraded and have half battery capacity left.


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Jun 8, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> slightly altered CPU instructions to help with power management and consumption


Actually the same instructions but it's built on a smaller node so it's more dense. The smaller the transistors, the less power you need to flip their gate and they give off less heat.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 9, 2020)

Nintendo will fight to make it illegal to hack systems here in America, just like it is in Japan.

I wonder what this site will become after that.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 9, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Nice!
> @mattytrog we need your guidance how to make an opensource modchip :3



@linuxares sadly @mattytrog haven't been seen here for the last 1 1/2 months, hopefully he is alright.


----------



## Viri (Jun 9, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Nintendo will fight to make it illegal to hack systems here in America, just like it is in Japan.
> 
> I wonder what this site will become after that.


I didn't hear anything about that. Did something change? The US is pretty pro hacking your own stuff. Just a few years ago they confirmed it's legal to hack your own smart TV.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 9, 2020)

Viri said:


> I didn't hear anything about that. Did something change? The US is pretty pro hacking your own stuff. Just a few years ago they confirmed it's legal to hack your own smart TV.


Just a theory.


----------



## Bullseye (Jun 9, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Nintendo will fight to make it illegal to hack systems here in America, just like it is in Japan.
> 
> I wonder what this site will become after that.



Lol, catastrophic much?


----------



## XD2020 (Jun 10, 2020)

Great reverse engineering. Looking forward to seeing how helps homebrew in the future.


----------



## AceX (Jun 11, 2020)

I have a patched switch on 5.0.1, does this mean there's no point in keeping an eye on https://pegascape.sdsetup.com/ anymore?


----------



## Diskun (Jun 11, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Nintendo will fight to make it illegal to hack systems here in America, just like it is in Japan.
> 
> I wonder what this site will become after that.


Fortunately, in some regards, the rest of the world is not like Japan and Nintendo doesn't have that much power out here. And this comes from someone who loves Japanese culture in general, who has been to Japan and has long time friends living there. I used to idealize it because of manga, anime and doramas, but for some real world stuff Japan is hell compared to most of Europe. Crushing bureaucracy, expensive healthcare, work, social relationships, corporate power and influence in politics, terrible court system... We have that, but Japan is on an entire new level..

Plus Europe has already passed laws on right to repair and is keen on expanding them, the RTR movement is rising in America too, so I think we are safe for the time being.


----------



## berkcan00 (Jun 27, 2020)

@SciresM man you might be our only hope as I dont see anybody else trying to meddle with sx core atm, please keep up awesome work you do with new switches also from what I understood, on xecuters code the are lying out of their ases, in their doc it says it is possible to run other payloads, I just dont find this appropriate after learning these things I wish some open source people make alternative to their modchip, I also wonder is it possible to enable sxcore to run payloads like unpatched ones?


----------



## nero99 (Aug 9, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 211687​With the discovery of the TegraRCM exploit that allowed homebrew enthusiasts to run unsigned code on it, Nintendo responded by releasing new Nintendo Switch units codenamed 'Mariko'. While at first glance this newer model is barely distinguishable from the older one (save for the flashy all-in-red box), it features a better battery life and slightly altered CPU instructions to help with power management and consumption.
> 
> However this was at a cost as the boot ROM bug that allowed homebrew enthusiasts and tinkerers to tamper with their switches was fixed for good. This of course upset many owners of the newer Switch iterations, and left people wondering whether or not they could ever enjoy homebrew on their 'Mariko' Switches in the future.
> 
> ...



funny how he acts as if he found it himself. We all know he used a sx core chip.


----------



## NoNAND (Aug 9, 2020)

nero99 said:


> funny how he acts as if he found it himself. We all know he used a sx core chip.


Who cares right?


----------



## ifali (Aug 9, 2020)

Impressive video, didn't watch it all, didn't understand any of it. Hopefully some clever people will use it to make some cool things


----------

